# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Koliko mi je Roda promijenila zivot!

## Devotion

Otvaram novi topic kojeg ne znam gdje bih drugdje smjestila, a mozda slican vec i postoji?!

Hvala Rodi sto postoji i opstoji i onima koji su je osnovali i koji je odrzavaju,  hvala i onima koji je redovito posjecuju i svima koji nesebicno daju savjete te govore o svojim iskustvima.
Nisam od jucer mama, i kazu mi da mi je lako jer znam sve o djeci, jer ih imam cetvero. A ja tek sad znam da nista ne znam, ali svaki dan ucim i osjecam se zbog toga dobro. Najvece dobro je sto znam gdje pronaci odgovore na brojna pitanja koja imam. I znam da ne mogu kontrolirati svoj zivot i zivote svojih najmilijih ali mogu biti informiranija kako bih ipak mogla donekle upravljati svojim zivotom... 
Ove stranice uputile su me da trazim odgovore kojima cu pomoci svojoj djeci. Zapravo, da nije bilo Vas, a ne mogu vam svima navoditi Aliase, neke stvari nikad ne bih saznala, vjerojatno ne bih otkrila da mi je E. hipotona, da je B. hipoton, da E. ima opstruktivni bronhitis i da treba smjesta otici na pravo mjesto (bili na Srebrnjaku jucer), da postoji baby handling, i mnoge druge lijepe i vazne tvari, ali najvaznije od svega da postoji negdje netko tko ce ti pruziti ruku i utjehu ako ne moze nista drugo...
Hvala Vam svima!

----------


## aries24

još jedna zahvalna 
 :Heart:  svima koji mijenjaju ako ne svijet, onda barem sebe

----------


## mamma san

:Heart:

----------


## Zorana

:Heart:

----------


## Fidji

:Heart:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

potpisujem sve izuzev broja djece  :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## branka1

:Heart:

----------


## zrinka

Devotion, bas lijepo napisano   :Love:

----------


## kloklo

Devotion, krasno si to napisala   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## buby

:Love:

----------


## newa

potpisujem!!!!!

----------


## spooky

kako je lijepo čuti ovakve komentare  :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

prekrasno napisano   :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

:Heart:

----------


## makka

:Heart:

----------


## loo

:Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## rokobj

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## jassi

bas sam razmisljala,stvarno je to istina.kad mi je bilo najteze tu sam nasla odgovore,utjehu ,savijet,rame za plakanje i uho za urlanje. vi ste mi drustvo,zabava,razonoda,enciklopedija....ma sve sto trebam. hvala rodi u ime mog tonceka i mene

----------


## LeeLoo

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## paws

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## jassi

uf,steta sto nema tu vise komentara. zaista opet razmisljam......kucni telefon skoro da i ne zvoni,mob poslovni stalno,privatni rijetko.....svi imaju svoje probleme i nekako biraju ljude bez problema.postoje ljudi koji su uvijek uz nas,imam jos takvih,cak tu na rodi ih ima dosta u mome zivotu i da ne uzmem si nekih sat vremena navecer i podijelim s vama...poludila bi imam osjecaj
hvala vam

----------


## Hannah

I samoj mi je tak'    :Love:  svima

----------


## jassi

pozdrav koka i zelim ti puno hrabrosti i osmjeha na licu tebe i malog  :Saint:

----------


## Hannah

U trudnoći sam na rodi ugl. upijala sve o budućoj bebi, forum sam posjetila nakon poroda i od onda se na odvajam od njega  :Razz:  U početku sam puno toga radila nekako intuitivno, vodio me majčinski instinkt, i osjećala sam se ko' da sam s Marsa pala, al' nisam dala da me nečiji ujecaj pokoleba. Onda sam na rodi našla, kako svi ti moji postupci stvarno imaju smisla i mnoge mame iih preferiraju. Hvala Roda!!! Hvala što postojiš!  :D

----------


## MGrubi

hvala Rodi   :D 
odkad znam za se bila sam ljuta što sam žensko (ne smiš orat, ne smiš zidati, ne smiš cjepati...) i da rađanje...
a onda sam upoznala Rodu i sad sam ponosna što sam žena   :Smile:

----------


## jassi

bravo drage moje,idemo dalje,sigurno vas jos ima :D

----------


## skviki

Prije trudnoće mislila sam da znam puno o odgoju djece. Napamet sam znala sve "dobre"savjete tipa : od plača još nitko nije imao loše posljedice kasnije, ako dijete nosiš razmazit ćeš ga, ionako dijete ne pamti kad odraste da si ga puno nosio, malo po guzi ili po prstićima je odlična odgojna mjera ...... i da ne nabrajam dalje.
 I sve je to u mom mozgu štimalo dok nisam ostala trudna. Smijali su mi se što mazim trbuh i pričam sa bebom u njemu ali meni je to nekako bilo normalno. A kada sam rodila nekako su mi svi oni "dobri" savjeti postali neprirodni i nenormalni. A RODA mi je bila podrška ( i još uvijek je ) u mojim odlukama. Najviše sam zahvalna na informacijama o dojenju pa opamećena ne nalijevam dijete čajićima i vodom da ne bi bilo žedno. I ne dam se smesti.
 RODA je najbolja prijateljica uvijek spremna da te savjetuje, utješi ... ma sve.   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## oka

Meni su se stavovi skroz preokrenuli i sve u čemu sam se prije slagala sa MM-om sad se najednom promijenilo. Pita on mene pa prije si rekla jedno, a sad drugo? Prije nisam znala ništa o djeci, a sad samo gutam štiva, proučavam i mislim si pa šta bi bilo da nisam došla do rodinog foruma???? Odgajala bih dijete 100% drugačije. U prvih mjesec dana nakon poroda, kad sam imala druge vijuge u glavi, sijećam se, rekla sam, ne Elenu nunati, jooj nosimo ju na rukama, bude se razmazila...   :Crying or Very sad:  E i onda je u pravi čas došla Roda i spasila moje dijete od neinformiranih, friških roditelja! Nagovarali su me da ju moram ostaviti da plače jer inače ju stalno budem morala nositi, joj hvala Bogu da sam po prirodi takva da sam rekla da moje dijete ne bude nikad plakalo dok je mama tu i da ja to ne mogu! ....  još jednom hvala rodama što su mi pomogle oko dojenja, oko ranog otkrivanja izvijanja kod dijeteta... što su mi  pomogle da pratim i najmanju dijetetovu želju, što su pomogle mojoj curici da ima najbolju mamu!  :Love:   Hvala Vam!  :Heart:

----------


## jassi

eto,a to sigurno nije sve................... :D

----------


## ivarica

> hvala Rodi   :D 
> odkad znam za se bila sam ljuta što sam žensko (ne smiš orat, ne smiš zidati, ne smiš cjepati...) i da rađanje...
> a onda sam upoznala Rodu i sad sam ponosna što sam žena


mgrubi, mogu li te citirati kad ljudima objasnjavam sto je roda?   :Heart:

----------


## anjica

:Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

[quote="ivarica"]


> mgrubi, mogu li te citirati kad ljudima objasnjavam sto je roda?


  :Wink:

----------


## jassi

http://public.fotki.com/jasi/sretan-bozic-i-nova/

svima sve najbolje

----------


## paws

Baš jučer dojim i razmišljam o mom stajalištu o dojenju u 11mjesecu 2006.
Nisam imala previše infoa o dojenju i nekako mi se činilo nepraktično i nisam baš viđala curke koje doje.........

E onda smo MM i ja otišli na Rodinu radionicu o dojenju u 11mjesecu i to je bila prekretnica.

Tamo sam čula toliko divnih stvari, ali sam si i dalje mislila pa kao ću ja to?,
onda sam po forumu čitala kako curke doje u javnosti najnormalnije i opet si mislila pa kako ću to?
I tako sam imala 100 pitanja pa kako ću ja to?

A kada se rodio moj prekrasni R, prva četiri dana svega toga me bilo toliko strah i nisam znala kako se time nositi,
ali onda sam ga počela dojiti.

Naravno mjesec i pol je to bila teška borba, on povuče par puta i zaspi, po 6 sati mi je znao biti na cici, bradavice luđački bolne.

A naravno tu je bio rodin sos telefon i super curke koje su me uvjeravale da imam dosta mlijeka i da samo moram biti uporna i dojiti i dojiti...

I evo sada nakon što je navršio 3 mjeseca i 4 dana dojimo i uživamo u tome i dojit čemo sve do kada će on to htjeti.
I moram priznati da nisam ni približno znala čitajući tekstove od cura sa foruma
da je to tako fantastično poseban i prekrasan osjećaj dojiti svoga bebača.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Evo raspekmezila sam se. 

Rode zakon ste i puno Vam hvala što ste mi pomogle da doživim taj osječaj!  :Love:

----------


## paws

To je bilo samo što se tiće dojenja, a o onih niz drugih super informacija ću drugom prilikom.
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sasa

Ispocetka sam se informirala o trudnoci, onda ste mi kratile duge sate dojenja, uglavnom sam se slagala s vama, neki put ste me ljutile, hm..pa i sada je vise manje teko  :Grin:  . Ali ono sto  je vazno- otkrila sam Juula i dugo dojenje (tj, tek ih otkrivam- i jedno i drugo), diplomirala iskljucivo i dojenje u javnosti, i najbitnije- buduci sam lijecnik i mnogi vasi komentari i zelje natjerale su me da stvari sagledam iz pacijentovog ugla...a ne samo doktorskog i znanstvenog. Vise lurkam nego sta sudjelujem aktivno, ali eto da znate i ja vas volim!

----------


## mama courage

> hvala Rodi   :D 
> odkad znam za se bila sam ljuta što sam žensko (ne smiš orat, ne smiš zidati, ne smiš cjepati...) i da rađanje...
> a onda sam upoznala Rodu i sad sam ponosna što sam žena


  :Smile:  a bas prije neki mjesec nekoliko (brkatih) feministkinja je raspravljalo o _zeni_ kod roda.

----------


## Bubica

i? Jako me interesira vanjsko viđenje, što ljudi misle kakvu  roda propagira...

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja bih sad mogla na dugačko i na široko hvaliti, ali nema svrhe. Mi koji smo nakačeni na Rodu zapravo osjećamo isto. Značite mi beskrajno i na milione načina. I stalno mislim, kad čitam topic-e i različita mišljenja, na naše moderatorice i ostalo osoblje foruma koje održavaju ovo mjesto onim što ono jeste: Relevantan i čist izvor pouzdanih informacija i iskustava. Već sam negdje rekla, vaša je misija uzvišena i plemenita, vaša udruga propagira temeljnu, najuzvišeniju čovjekovu vrijednost Roditeljstvo u svom najplemenitijem obliku. Zaista ste neprocjenjivo blago, za mene, a vjerujem i za sve koji su bar pročitali par tekstova sa portala ili foruma. Hvala vam što postojite, hvala vam za vaš trud, borbu i snagu koju ulažete. Hvala i ostalim učesnicima foruma koji zajedno čine ovu nevjerovatnu cyber-utopijsku zajednicu u kojoj nalazim odgovore i bezuslovnu podršku. Hvala vam što se slažete sa mnom da su djeca naš uvijek nulti prioritet, da je vrijedno žrtvovati se i više nego nam se čini moguće da bi ih uputili kako da budu dobri ljudi. Hvala vam   :Heart:  

Jedino vanRodsko mišljenje koje ja znam je MM kritika po pitanju sve većih troškova za internet   :Grin:

----------


## **mial**

:Heart:   :Love:  
 ja više nemogu zamisliti život bez roda

----------


## ljikic

HVALA VAM STO POSTOJITE  :D 

Vas forum mi je mnogo,mnogo puno pomogao za ove 4 godine i jos jednom puno vam HVALA !!!
Dosta dobrih stvari sam ovde naucila i primenila. 
CURE SVAKA CAST I SAMO TAKO NASTAVITE   :Love:

----------


## Aneta

I ja se zahvaljujem Rodi na svim savjetima koje sam ovdje dobila!  :Kiss:  
A zbog svega toga jos sam od okoline dobila etiketu "cudakinje" zbog dugog dojenja, marame, platnenih pelena i sl.  :Grin:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

> Ja bih sad mogla na dugačko i na široko hvaliti, ali nema svrhe. Mi koji smo nakačeni na Rodu zapravo osjećamo isto. Značite mi beskrajno i na milione načina. I stalno mislim, kad čitam topic-e i različita mišljenja, na naše moderatorice i ostalo osoblje foruma koje održavaju ovo mjesto onim što ono jeste: Relevantan i čist izvor pouzdanih informacija i iskustava. Već sam negdje rekla, vaša je misija uzvišena i plemenita, vaša udruga propagira temeljnu, najuzvišeniju čovjekovu vrijednost Roditeljstvo u svom najplemenitijem obliku. Zaista ste neprocjenjivo blago, za mene, a vjerujem i za sve koji su bar pročitali par tekstova sa portala ili foruma. Hvala vam što postojite, hvala vam za vaš trud, borbu i snagu koju ulažete. Hvala i ostalim učesnicima foruma koji zajedno čine ovu nevjerovatnu cyber-utopijsku zajednicu u kojoj nalazim odgovore i bezuslovnu podršku. Hvala vam što se slažete sa mnom da su djeca naš uvijek nulti prioritet, da je vrijedno žrtvovati se i više nego nam se čini moguće da bi ih uputili kako da budu dobri ljudi. Hvala vam   
> 
> Jedino vanRodsko mišljenje koje ja znam je MM kritika po pitanju sve većih troškova za internet


x

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Evo danas sam rekla prijateljici koja nema baš dobro mišljenje o Rodi da mi je Roda bila i najbolja prijateljica i baka i svekrva jer drugih nisam imala.

 i s njom sam rješavala najgore probleme nakon poroda. Koliko sam samo puta zvala s.o.s. dojenje?  kako sam uvela dohranu? 

Bez Rode sigurno ne bih 6 mj isključivo doljila, uvela bi dohranu prije 6 mj ponukana raznim "dobronamjernim" savjetima okoline, a bome i literature na hrv.tržištu. 

u međuvremenu bi mi dijete pilo čajeve "jer je žedno", dudalo bi dudu varalicu, pilo na bočicu, bilo u jednokratnim pelenama i sigurno ne bi bilo još uvijek dojeno.

Hvala Rodo   :Heart:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Ne bi se nosio u nosiljci.

Bio bi u hodalici.


Ko zna šta sam još zaboravila    :Kiss:

----------


## MarikaPika

Moja RODA   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## makita

Ma nema tih riječi koje mogu opisat onaj ludi osjećaj kad sam nakon dehidracije i bolničke noći došla kući s djetetom koje kao nisam smjela dojiti i u prvih 5 slobodnih min pojadala se ovdje, a Apri mi jasno kaže da dojim...i dijete mi se na očigled oporavi   :Heart:  

To su nemjerljive i vječne stvari.

Roda je osvojila puno područja mog života jer je VELIKA

----------


## morena24

bas htjedoh otvorit neki topic da pohvalim RODU, kad eto naidjem na ovaj..

meni je RODA zaista promjenila zivot i poglede na zivot, trudnocu, porod, majcinstvo..ma sve

kada sam ostala trudna nisam uopce znala sta se to dogadja. porod sam zamisljala kao nesta prestrasno i da cu ga vjerojatno prezivjet samo s epiduralnom,a  za prirodni porod sam mislila da vise nitko niti ne prakticira, jer ko bi lud trpio bolove kad postoji nesto poput epiduralne.  :Smile:  
na kraju sam imala prirodan porod (izuzev epiziotomije) i bilo je super! hvala RODI!!!

sto se dojenja tice - mislila sam dojit nekih mjesec dana, reda radi, 
a sad mi je cilj sto duuuzeee. za sad 2 mjeseca dojim bez kapi vode,a kamoli kakve dohrane i nema nista ljepse nego dojiti svoju bebicu!
hvala RODI!!!

za sva pitanja i nedoumice trazim odgovore na Rodi, iako ne sudjelujem jako cesto u raspravama, uvijek nadjem ono sto me interesira i vidim da svi djelimo slicne probleme i da sve muce vise-manje ista pitanja. i Rodu smatram dobrim savjetnikom.
hvala RODI i svim njenim rodama  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Kanga

Svaka cast RODAma   8)  :Heart:

----------


## Stijena

Ja samo znam - da mi nije Rode pitanje je jel bih se još ikad usudila odlučiti za drugo dijete. 

Ovako sve je lakše - kad se imaš kome pojadati, kad znaš da te netko razumije, kad imaš koga pitati, kad te netko odmah a priori ne osuđuje..........

----------


## leonisa

> Ja samo znam - da mi nije Rode pitanje je jel bih se još ikad usudila odlučiti za drugo dijete. 
> 
> Ovako sve je lakše - kad se imaš kome pojadati, kad znaš da te netko razumije, kad imaš koga pitati, kad te netko odmah a priori ne osuđuje..........


ajme, Stijena, sad vidim potpis! cestitam   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mia

Evo mene s potpomognute na kojoj sam od pocetka (hallo ove godine ce u 11 mjesecu biti 5!! godina). 

I nikako da se ja maknem s potpomognute ali s Rodom sam ucila, naucila, sazrijela, rasla, postala stalozenija, smirenija, nada nije nestala....otvorili su se drugi pogledi, krenula druga razmisljanja.

Rode su uvijek bile tu, nesebicne, s puno podrske, razumijevanja, korisnim svijetima....jednom rijecu s velikim, velikim   :Heart:  bez obzira na to u kojoj sam ja bila fazi.

Hvala vam svima sto ste tu i na svoj podrsci, razumijevanju, toplini i vibrama!

Nadam se da cu vam se sto prije pridruziti i na drugim podforumima (narocito na trudnickom)   :Wink:

----------


## Savitri

Rodice drage....ne znam kako bih bez vas   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Hvala vam što svojim postojanjem činite ovaj svijet lijepšim 
mjestom za sve nas velike i male ljude   :Kiss:

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja samo znam - da mi nije Rode pitanje je jel bih se još ikad usudila odlučiti za drugo dijete. 
> 
> Ovako sve je lakše - kad se imaš kome pojadati, kad znaš da te netko razumije, kad imaš koga pitati, kad te netko odmah a priori ne osuđuje..........
> 
> 
> ajme, Stijena, sad vidim potpis! cestitam


Hvala, hvala hvala!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## pikula

> Evo danas sam rekla prijateljici koja nema baš dobro mišljenje o Rodi da mi je Roda bila i najbolja prijateljica i baka i svekrva jer drugih nisam imala.
> 
>  i s njom sam rješavala najgore probleme nakon poroda. Koliko sam samo puta zvala s.o.s. dojenje?  kako sam uvela dohranu? 
> Hvala Rodo


Hvala svim Rodama što ste tu kad postavljamo zbunjena pitanja u panici, a koliko god bila zbunjena uvijek se nađe strpljva Roda sa temeljitim objašnjenjem. Od vas mi raste smopouzdanje   :Heart:   Ma, volim vas!

----------


## Ogulinka

Još uvijek bih sjedila zbunjena, preplašena, mišljenja kako se to ne događa meni. Kad čitam forume, postove, osjećam se kao i sve žene, majke, očevi. Nismo sami. Netko je uvjek tu da nam pruži ruku vodilju, o bilo čemu da je riječ.

----------


## amyx

Evo i mene s pdf-a potpomognuta. Kad sam krenula u borbu s neplodnošću bila sam izgubljena u vremenu i prostoru. Nisam znala kuda i kako krenuti. Onda sam našla RODU i sve je postalo lakše. Sada znam sve što me zanima a ako negdje zapne tu su uvijek moje rodice pune pametnih i korisnih savjeta. Ne moram ni reći da sam tu našla i prijateljice koje su mi bolje i iskrenije od mnogih na koje sam nailazila kroz život. Vjerujem zato što smo zajedno u svemu tome i dijelimo iste probleme...
Još jednom hvala Rodicama   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## daddycool

Drage naše forumašice i malobrojni forumaši, imamo jednu molbu.
Ove godine RODA slavi 10 godina rada, pa bi vas tom prilikom zamolili da nam na ovom topicu napišete kako je udruga pozitivno utjecala na vaš život.
Hvala.

----------


## zhabica

Nakon poroda su mi jako puno pomogli tekstovi o dojenju sa rodinog portala. Puno korisnih informacija složenih na jednom mjestu. 

Isto tako i informacije u vezi AS. 

Hvala na trudu svima koji su to pisali! 

Na rodinom forumu sam našla jako puno korisnih informacija o različitim temama koje su mi bile zanimljive. 

Također sam našla i podršku i ohrabrenje, kad mi je trebalo i neke nove prekrasne, drage i pametne zene su usle u moje zivot i postale mi prijateljice  :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

mali OT, jel mogu samo rec da mi se cini da je naslov topica takav da se puno forumasica nece u njemu prepoznat, jer npr. nije se ni meni zivot Promijeni, sam je Kvalitetniji, mozda bi bilo bolje da pise ovako ko sto si dady napisao u topicu - Kako je Roda pozitivno utjecala na vas zivot  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

teško da bi dojila haharicu :Zaljubljen:  od 4 godine da nije bilo Rode

a i poput žabe, upoznala sam puno dragih cura :Love: , i dječaka :Yes: 

s nekima je ostalo na virtualnom druženju, a s nekima sam ostvarila poznanstva i prijateljstva :Heart:  i u RL

----------


## apricot

dajte nam materijala koji možemo citirati u brošuri
koji možemo isprintati i pokazati ljudima
koji možemo staviti na ppt i vrtjeti na velikom platnu...
 :Heart:

----------


## Majuška

kaj ti je jutarnja kavica bez Rode?!

----------


## vidra

evo, ja sam i majušku, i zhabicu i mnoge diiiivne žene i ljude upoznala baš zahvaljujući rodi.
hvala na podršci u dojenju, informacijama o as, dohrani ... 
zlatne ste <3

----------


## Cubana

Ne mogu napisati ništa dramatično jer su se kod mene promjene događale postupno.
Ipak sam tu već punih 6 godina. 
Naučila sam ne zazirati od drugačijeg, naučila sam da se mnogo toga može bolje, a ne na štetu zdravlja i prirode. 
Shvatila sam da nešto što je meni neprimjenjivo i neizvedivo može biti sasvim funkcionalno u nekoj drugoj obitelji.
Dojenje, AS, dohrana- Roda je tu autoritet u RH i ne znam gdje bih drugdje tražila informacije i pomoć.
Tnx  :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Ja bih sad mogla na dugačko i na široko hvaliti, ali nema svrhe. Mi koji smo nakačeni na Rodu zapravo osjećamo isto. Značite mi beskrajno i na milione načina. I stalno mislim, kad čitam topic-e i različita mišljenja, na naše moderatorice i ostalo osoblje foruma koje održavaju ovo mjesto onim što ono jeste: Relevantan i čist izvor pouzdanih informacija i iskustava. Već sam negdje rekla, vaša je misija uzvišena i plemenita, vaša udruga propagira temeljnu, najuzvišeniju čovjekovu vrijednost Roditeljstvo u svom najplemenitijem obliku. Zaista ste neprocjenjivo blago, za mene, a vjerujem i za sve koji su bar pročitali par tekstova sa portala ili foruma. Hvala vam što postojite, hvala vam za vaš trud, borbu i snagu koju ulažete. Hvala i ostalim učesnicima foruma koji zajedno čine ovu nevjerovatnu cyber-utopijsku zajednicu u kojoj nalazim odgovore i bezuslovnu podršku. Hvala vam što se slažete sa mnom da su djeca naš uvijek nulti prioritet, da je vrijedno žrtvovati se i više nego nam se čini moguće da bi ih uputili kako da budu dobri ljudi. Hvala vam


RODA mi je osvijetlila put roditeljstva kojim sam željela ići. Ja bih njime svejedno išla, ali je uz RODU taj put bio potpuno jasan, i ukrašen nekim stvrima koje bih vjerovatno propustila, kao npr. nošenje u marami, sigurniji zbog nekih stvari kojima ne bih pridala potrebnu pažnju kao što je upotreba AS. 

Meni RODA jeste promjenila život. Fascinirana radom njenih članova uključila sam se u udruženje u svojoj zemlji sa sličnim ciljevima, stavovima i aktivnostima. To je ispunilo jednu prazninu u mom životu koju sam nastojala ignorisati zato što je u tom trenutku nisam mogla promjeniti. Moje bivstvovanje pored uloge majke i supruge je dobilo univerzalni smisao. 

Tu sam naučila i saznala najrazličitije stvari, proširila vidike, dobila podršku i pomoć od potpuno nepoznatih ljudi, osvjestila činjenicu da ma kakav svijet danas bio, na šta god nas tjerali da mislimo i dalje žive ljudi koji se dobro osjećaju kad drugom pomažu bez vlastite koristi. Tu su me ponukali da razmišljam o nekim fundamentalnim stvarima, ali sam tu našla i neke izvrsne recepte (Iridanin ajvar iz pekača  :Klap: ), kao i čula za kristalni dezodorans na prirodnoj bazi i konačno riješila sve svoje muke po dezedoransu  :Laughing:  RODA i njena filozofija su sastavni dio moje filozofije. Jako, jako sam zahvalna da sam upučena na vas. Znam sigurno da danas ne bih bila ono što jesam bez vas.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Roda je uz mene od prvog dana kad sam saznala da će meni i MMu trebati MPO da postanemo roditelji. Ovdje na forumu i na portalu pronašla sam sve relevantne informacije, praktičnu i emotivnu pomoć i podršku za vrijeme postupaka potpomognute oplodnje, a posebice u vrijeme čekanja postupaka. Informacije koje se nude bile su provjerene, utemeljene i relevatne, dobila sam i informacije o zakonskim propisima koji me ograničavaju, o propisima koji se odnose na moja prava (od putnih naloga, do bolovanja, do etičkog kodeksa liječnika). Roda je uz mene cijelu trudnoću, ovdje pronalazim odgovore na pitanja kojih ima svaki dan sve više - detaljno su obrađena pitanja poroda, njege djece, platnenih pelena, autosjedalica, dohrane. Smatram da bi svaki odgovoran roditelj trebao pročitati tekstove s portala kako bi donosio odluke vezane uz odgoj i njegu svoje djece na temelju pouzdanih informacija. Svima pričam o solidarnosti koja vlada na forumu - kako se trguje rabljenimn stvarima i kako se stvari plaćaju unaprijed bez bojazni da prodavatelj neće poslat paketić, kako se i poklanjaju stvari i lijekovi u MPO krugovima, kako su forumašice i forumaši u stanju umiriti strahove i tuge drugih forumaša, kako je razvijena svijest o ekologiji i štednji resursa.
U svakom pogledu Rodin forum i portal je nadopunio moja mišljenja i stajališta, te učinio me zrelijom i informiranijom, na čemu sam jako zahvalna  :Heart:

----------


## winnerica

Veliko HVALA Rodi što me je osvjestila u pogledu dojenja, produljenog dojenja i dojenja tandema. Moja djeca i ja uživamo!!!
Isto tako joj HVALA što sam isključivo Rodi saznala sve detalje o korištenju platnenih pelena i time si uštedila hrpu kunića!!!
HVALA Rodi što sam ovdje dobila prekrasne savjete vezane uz motoriku djece, coosleeping, distony sindrom, astmu, a posebno važnu dohranu!!!
HVALA Rodi što sam preko nje upoznala hrpu prekrasnih osoba i stekla mnoge prijatelje!!!

----------


## ms. ivy

Kad sam tek trebala postati majkom, Roda mi je rekla isto što i moji instinkti: moje tijelo zna i može roditi i hraniti moje dijete; način na koji želim odgajati svoje dijete je prirodan i ispravan.

U počecima dojenja savjeti i iskustvo savjetnica su me smirivali i osnaživali.

 Zahvaljujući Rodi moja se djeca voze sigurno.

Forum mi je svakodnevno davao odgovore na velika i mala, važna i ne tako važna pitanja.

Zahvaljujući Rodi upoznala sam mnoge divne ljude i njihovu djecu, smijala se, plakala, učila i rasla.

Roda mi je omogućila da nešto od primljenoga vratim i pridonesem mijenjanju društva prema lakšem i ljepšem roditeljstvu i djetinjstvu.

----------


## elektra

Tek odnedavno se pridruzih vama, ali zaista bih pogrijesila kad ovako javno ne bih priznala da mi prijate  :Smile:

----------


## stella

Roda je bila tu kad sam krenula na težak put MPO-om kako bih ostvarila svoj najveći san i postala majka. Roda je bdjela nad mojim tek rođenim djetetom u bolnici kad ja nisam bila uz nju. Roda je odgovorila na sva moja pitanja,pa makar ona bila banalna i glupa. Hvala vam svima od srca.

----------


## saska7

ne znam sto bi bilo bez RODE i textova i raznih Roda i ovog foruma..jednostavno sam tu od prve spoznaje da cu postati roditelj. uz svesrdnu podrsku u velikim i malim pitanjima moja djeca su dojena, nosena, u marami i slingu, uvijek u AS, s platnenim pelenama...bez obzira slazem li se se vecinom ili imam sasvim oprecan stav, kad mi netko kaze "a ha, ti si ONA Roda" samo se nasmijem sigurna da cinim najbolje.
hvala svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

I ja sam kao mnogi došla na Rodu kad je krenuo naš MPO put...bez dragih forumašica tko zna kako bi naš put izgledao. Kad nam je stigla naša srećica, krenulo je novo poglavlje i opet sam uz Rodu svladala dojenje, pa dohranu, pa nedoumice oko prvih koraka i dalje  :Heart:

----------


## pikula

Bez Rode ne bih dojila ni prvi ni drugi put i za to ne mogu biti nego prezahvalna što postoji Roda i SOS telefon, bez rodinog portala manjkalo bi mi u odgoju i važnim odlukama mnogo ključnih informacija, bez rodinog foruma ne bih imala s kime podjeliti najvažnije i najhitnije trenutke roditeljstva sad i odmah, u mjesecima i godinama kad sam samo brinula kući i djeci rodin forum bio je važan dio moje dnevne kvote komunikacije pa je time zaslužna i za moje mentalno zdravlje  :Smile: , mnoga prekrasna maminska prijateljstva su počela ovdje i definitivno je meni kao mami roda važan dio života.

----------


## jasa

Bez Rode upitno je bih li dojila.
Bez Rode ne bih znala za platnene pelene.
Bez Rode ne bih znala što je bespelenaštvo i suhopelenaštvo.
Bez Rode ne bih nosala svoju bebu.
Bez Rode bih pokleknula pred svim "pametnim" savjetima drugih.
Bez Rode moja beba ne bi bila tako sretna!

i naravno:

Bez Rode ne bih imala što čitati dok beba spava  :Wink:

----------


## mlada.majka

Roda mi je pomogla u svim mojim problemima oko dijece,trudnoče i života uopče.Pošto sam jako mlada postala majka,Roda mi je uspjela rještit sve moje nedoumice i bude ti stvarno puno lakše kada se imaš kome izjadat i ispričati svoje probleme....Hvala

----------


## Stijena

Život su mi iz temelja promijenila djeca, a Roda me naučila kako da se s time nosim.
Jer nitko nas ne priprema i ne uči roditeljstvu, a svi očekuju da o tome znamo sve...

----------


## kiki30

hvala RODI,puno mi pomaže kroz moj put MPO,tu sam dobila informacije koje nisam imala koga pitati,dobila sam savjete...tu nađem utjehu,razumjevanje,dobijem novu nadu i snagu za dalje... hvala od  :Heart:

----------


## rahela

u životu bi mi bilo puno lakše i jednostavnije da sam Rodu otkrila još u 1. trudnoći - puno bolje bih se pripremila za ono što me čeka
kad sam rodila puno bi mi pomogla iskustva drugih mama s hipotoničnim djetetom, dojenje bi trajalo vjerojatno dulje od 10mj....
ali, nakon što sam otkrila Rodu, otkrila sam i da sam dijelom Roda od prije, sama po sebi, a neke nove stvari su me naprosto oduševile (platnene pelene)
ukratko hvala na svim novim i pozitivnim promjenama u životu cijele moje obitelji

----------


## vještičica

Pomogli ste da shvatim da nisam čudak. 
Čitajući forum i portal (u)vidjeh da ima još takvih istih kao ja. 
"Čudaka" koji misle da je dojenje prirodna stvar, da nošenje ne kvari klince, da autosjedalica nije pomodna fora, da nije baš nužno lokalnu deponiju ukrasiti sa još 10000 iskorištenih jednokratnih pelena ...

To mi je dalo smjelosti da nastavim biti čudna i još čudnija, bez mnogo obaziranja na zgranutu okolinu.
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Bez Rode bih sigurno puno manje visila na internetu.  :Grin: 


Zanimljivo je to kako me je nedužno googlanje u potrazi za drugačijim odgovorima na problem koji me je mučio doveo do Rodinog portala i foruma...i još je zanimljivije da mi je to proširilo vidike u smjeru za koji  mi ranije nije padao na pamet.
ok, učinio me i ovisnicom o forumiranju, ali neka nuspojava mora postojati... :Grin:

----------


## prima

na rodi sam dobila konkretnu informaciju o klinikama koje u hr rade mpo, kako rade, što rade... 
sa rode sam printala kontakt telefon klinike koju sam odabrala  i upute kako se _na sporedni ulaz_,_stepenicama pored lifta, pa desno kroz čekaonicu..._ dođe do ordinacije. 
tako je roda spojila mene i kliniku u kojoj sam konačno ostvarila trudnoću.

na rodi sam pročitala tips&tricks kako se sa isključivog izdajanja prebaciti na isključivo dojenje, i uspjela, i dugo i sretno dojila.

Hvala!

----------


## alma_itd

RODA je samnom od pocetka moje MPO price.Da nisam slucajno dosla na ovaj forum jos bi vjerovatno tapkala u mraku.Ovdje sam nasla rijeci podrske,savjete,''rame za plakanje'' kad mi je bilo potrebno a i drustvo za ''skakanje od srece''.Nemam rijeci kojima bi opisala svoju zahvalnost na svemu sto sam uz pomoc RODE saznala i naucila.Hvala vam od  :Heart:

----------


## pituljica

S Rodom me upoznala Egica, davne 2003. kad smo krenule u borbu s neplodnošću kada sam dobila priliku upoznati grupicu predivnih žena koje su danas mame, neke i trostruke.
Bila sam ponosna što se zajedno s njima mogu boriti za promjene MPO zakona i biti dio te hrabre grupe koja je nosila promjene.

Nakon više godina zatišja nisam mislila da će Roda ikad više mijenjati moj svijet, naročite ne tako bitno. 
I onda se desila treća trudnoća, neplanirano i čudom. Prvo dijete sam dojila mjesec dana, jedine informacije koje sam tada dobila od dojenju bile su na tečaju za trudnice gdje su patronažne samouvjereno tvrdile "Dijete se doji svaka 3 sata". Točka. Nema između, nema objašnjenja da beba može tražiti dojku i nakon pola sata ili manje, da je dojka i hrana i utjeha i toplina... marljivo sam zapisivala u tekicu kad je bio podoj. Nakon mjesec dana jedva smo dostigli porođajnu težinu i veselo našli spas u bočici AD.

U drugoj trudnoći sam se već educirala s Rodom - ali ja sam završila s komplikacijama, beba sa žuticom koja je spavala 24 sata na dan bez snage za dojenje, ja plačem, masiram ga, hladim, štipam ... on spava i spava i spava. Podrške u obitelji niotkuda; moja mama nije dojila.

Treća trudnoća - nakon što su popustili strahovi od komplikacija u tim godinama (42 :Cool: ) krenula sam surfati u potrazi za informacijama o kolicima, pelenama, opremi...dok nisam naišla na post jedne mame koja je na forumima sve saznala o kolicima ali o dojenju nije ništa pročitala. Ježila sam se od pomisli na one silne bočice, dude, steriliziranje, pranje, prokuhavanje vode, zbrajanje mililitara, dizanje noću i pripremanje bočice. O da, prvo sam pomislila na svoju komociju jer nisam željela misliti na to što sam sve uskratila mojoj djeci jer nisu dojena - uvijek bi mi bila knedla u grlu kad bih vidjela neku mamu kako doji. I mislila - ja sam to propustila i nikad neću osjetiti kakav je to osjećaj. Nikad više. I onda dobijem prililu.
I tada sam krenula čitati sve što je pisalo na Rodinom portalu o dojenju i čitati sve topice na forumu. Fućkaš kolica.
I mislila da sve znam ovaj put.
Kad se M rodio bili smo u rooming-inu, drugi dan smo išli kući a mlijeko samo u kapima. Dva dana je stalno bio na prsima, između toga je cvilio - i onda je ipak krenulo. Moja je mama sluđivala primjedbama "Nije valjda opet gladan, pa jeo prije pola sata", "Eno ga, opet plače, nije moguće da je opet gladan, možda ti je mlijeko slabo". DOšla patronažna koja je zaključila da je dijete dosta žuto, podoji su kratki (stvarno, dojio bi 5-10 minuta), mogao bi noću pasti u hipoglikemiju. Isplakala sam brdo suza, nesigurna i usamljena. Onda je MM pročitao "Iz Rodina kljuna" i zaključio da je sve OK i stalno mi ponavljao da upravo tako i treba biti. OD silnog straha otišli smo na SD s bebom - u tri dana je dobio 160 grama.
Onda sam ja pročitala "ROdin kljun" (kako mi zovemo priručnik), pa još jednom, pa još jednom - i postala sigurnija. I pronašla u njemu argumente za mamu. Onda sam je jednog dana čula kako razgovara na mobitel "Ma,da, ona ti doji,al znaš, to će ti trajati mjesec dana i gotovo kao i s prvom dvojicom". O, kako je to zabolilo - i onda sam mami dala "Rodin kljun" sa zadatkom da pročita dio o dojenju. Nakon toga mama je samo došla provjeriti je li mali dobro uhvatio i da li aktivno siše.

Nakon mjesec dana dojke su se odjednom pretvorile u smokvice, ispuhale ...ajme užasa. Evo, ostala sam bez mlijeka. MM me opet spustio na zemlju - on je pročitao u "Rodinom kljunu" da mlijeko ne može nestati preko noći. Gura mi mobitel da nazovem SOS. Opet čitam "Rodin kljun" i smirujem se. Stvarno, nije nestalo...još ga ima.
Dolaze ljetne vrućine - mama opet napada sa sugestijama da malenom treba dati vode ili čaja jer je žedan. Strpljivo objašnjavam sve što sam naučila na Rodi i mama popušta.
Nebrojeno puta sam otvarala Rodin portal s problemima kod dojenja, a priručnik je još uvijek na mojem noćnom ormariću. Polako okrećem poglavlje o dohrani.

Danas M ima 5 mjeseci i isključivo je dojena beba - da nije bilo Rodinog portala i priručnika sigurno bih odustala nakon dva tjedna. Sada se veselim što je dohrana tek nakon 6 mjeseci jer ovo je nešto nezamjenjivo ... znate ono iz reklame za Mastercard, naljepše stvari ne mogu se kupiti novcem

----------


## mala-vila

sve što nisam znala, u što nisam bila sigurna, oko čega sam bila zabrinuta, zbunjena..... sve odgovore sam nasla na rodi-besplatno!

----------


## cranky

Na MPO putu nabasala sam i na Rodin forum i tako, prvo virtualno, a kasnije i "face to face" upoznala predivne žene (i pokojeg muža  :Wink:  ) koje danas čine važan dio mojeg života  :Heart: 

U 7. mjesecu moje trudnoće Rode su imale akciju pregledavanja autostolica i mi smo našu montirali i odvezli na pregled. Moram priznat da mi je bilo puno lakše kad sam znala da će moja malena od početka bit u dobro postavljenoj stolici  :Klap: 

Da nije bilo Rode, teško, ma sigurno, ja danas ne bih dojila. Srećom, u trudnoći sam si dala vremena da to malo pročitam što i kako. Od trećeg dana moja malena se pati s grčevima, a meni je mlijeko krenulo kako spada tek negdje nakon 2 tjedna. Da, na žalost dodavala sam joj tu i tamo AD, ali, upravo zbog naučenog na Rodi, samo dodavala nakon cice i ubrzo prestala jer se uspostavila ponuda i potražnja. Upravo zbog Rode sam odolila svim komentarima i zgražanjima sa strane  :Razz: 

Rode hvala Vam  :Heart:

----------


## spunky125

Puno je utjecala na naš život-da nije bilo foruma moj stariji ne bi bio dojen (11 mj) jer nam je početak bio užasan, naporan,prepun frustracija, nesigurnosti, a sa Mlađim još uvijek cikimo (19 mj), uglavnom uživamo u tome i ne vidi se kraj. A zahvaljujući Rodi, ne pitam se jel to normalno, u redu, itd. jer znam da je to najbolje za moje dijete. Pomirila se s tim da neka djeca bolje spavaju s mamom i tatom u krevetu i da to nije ništa oko čega se treba zabrinjavati.

Isto tako zahvalna sam i za otkrivanje svijeta nosiljki, slinga i marame, spas sa 1. i dobrodošla pomoć sa 2.

Na sve moje nedoumice našla sam ovdje odgovore.
Hvala vam!

----------


## koksy

Prvo sto je Roda napravila za mene, i zbog cega sam prvobitno postala clan foruma, je utjeha u najtezim danima nakon gubitka bebe. Te drage zene, toliko spremne pomoci, izvukle su me iz najdublje depresije i pomogle mi da stanem opet na svoje noge i krenem naprijed. Pisanom rijeci prenjele su toliko topline i razumjevanja kakve nisam nasla ni u svojoj okolini.  :Love: 

Dalje, da nije bilo Rode moje dijete bi sigurno tu i tamo dobilo po guzi, mozda se nebi vozilo u AS, a sigurno nebi ni dojila jer eto, u mojoj okolini je to normalno. Roda me naucila da ono sto mi govori majcinski instinkt nije zabluda i da ga ne moram ni ne smijem potiskivat nego se prepustit, nosit dijete bez straha da ga razmazim, shvatit da je dijete mala osoba s karakterom i tako se postavljat prema njemu. To osvjestenje mi je pomoglo vise nego sam ikad mogla misliti.
O dojenju necu ni pricat, nema sanse da bi bez Rode znala sta su skokovi u razvoju, nema sanse da bi znala da je normalno da dijete prvih tjedana bude 24/7 na dojci...dobilo bi AD valjda 5. dan zivota da me Roda nije poducila strpljenju.
Hvala, hvala, hvala dragoj Rodi!  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Kad se udaješ/ženiš kažu "u dobru i zlu". E to je meni Roda. Točno tako, kad sam u išćekivanju postupaka, pikanja užasnim injekcijama, iščekivanju bete, tu je Roda! Kad sam tužna zbog neg. bete, ljudi koji to ne razumiju, kad sam tužna zbog okoline koja misli da je naš put_ piece of cake_ tu je opet Roda! A kad je nema, kad šteka internet... imam više vremena za svog muža  :Wink: 
Roda me naučila puno toga, od prihvačanja naše neplodnosti, od ulaska u svijet MPO, od stručnih medicinskih izraza, termina, a koji su mi bili od izuzetne važnosti u MPO... 
Roda je promjenila moj stav prema mnogim stvarima i hvala joj na svemu! 
Rodice, volim vas!  :Heart:

----------


## enchi

Autosjedalice, dojenje, nošenje (marama, sling, mei tai), attachment parenting, dohrana od 6. mjeseca, mooncup/platneni ulošci...ima toga još...
Sve su to teme za koje sam dobila, bilo informaciju (ako do tada nisam bila upoznata), bilo podršku (za one o kojima sam već znala ponešto) upravo na portalu i kasnije na forumu! 
Sve navedeno je definitnvno utjecalo na kvalitetu našeg života kao obitelji!

----------


## apricot

ne zaboravite na sve rodine projekte:

dojenje
autosjedalice
trudnoća i porod
pravo
rasprodaja
forum
vrtići i škole
hospitalizacija
ne po guzi
odgovorno roditeljstvo
portal
platnene pelene
MPO
monitoring

----------


## vissnja

Sad kad se osvrnem znam da definitivno ne bih dojila dugo i uspešno da nije bilo Rode. Ne verujem da bih sama prevazišla početne probleme uspavane bebe i slabog dobijanja na težini.
I dete mi se ne bi vozilo bezbedno, zavezano. Jer se sa autosedištima nisam nikad srela u svojoj okolini.

Nosiljke sam ovde otkrila, inače bismo navlačili dete po rukama dve godine. 
Informacije o dohrani su mi isto bile jako, jako bitne. Strašno sam ponosna što se moje dete ispravno hrani, a za to sam definitivno zahvalna Rodi.
I za naših divnih 50 meseci dojenja  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

ukratko - da nije bilo rodinog foruma ne bi sada sjedila između dvije najslađe curice u svemiru.
hvala svim curama sa pdf-a neplodnosti  :Heart:

----------


## mayato

Ja sam već pisala zahvalu Rodi za uspješno dojenje nakon svih muka pa eto ponavljam- da nije bilo Roda tko zna koliki bi mi bio dojilački staž, ovako brojimo već 10 mj. dojenja na zahtjev. Dalje, hvala na svim informacijama vezano za dohranu, hvala na tablici dohrane i iskustvima i HVALA svima koji su mi rakli da se ne nerviram što curka odbija dohranu. Hvala za podršku kad mi je bilo najteže...Hvala zato što sada znamda je co-sleepping ok i zamene i za nju...HVALA!!!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Zbog Rode sam postala aktivist i umjesto da gunđam, pretvorila sam tu energiju u akciju koja me ispunjava na način koji nisam nikad prije Rode iskusila.  Ljudi u Rodi su mi otvorili vidike prema novim stvarima, spoznajama, idejama i načinima razmišljanja u svim aspektima roditeljstva, od samog začeća pa nadalje.

I još sam u šoku da u maloj zemlji poput Hrvatskoj, malenoj i prilično geografski raspršenoj zemlji, postoji nešto kao Roda.  Zapravo, Roda je jedinstveni splet koji je izašao kao pravi Hrvatski 'proizvod' obzirom na naše okolnosti i uvjete, udruga koja je aktivna u puno područja i koja kvalitetno obrađuje sve što radi.  Da bi cijela država funkcionirala tako, da se uzme najbolje i odradi na najkvalitetniji način gdje bi nam bio kraj  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Eh... da nije Rode... moj bi život bio nepotpun...  :Zaljubljen: 

Da nije Rode ja bi sad tumarala po nepoznanicama MPO-a, pokušavajući shvatiti o čemu se tu radi. Cure s Potpomognute dale su dragocijene informacije i smjernice, razbile iluzije, pomogle da razumijem naizgled nerazumljivo... uz njih i intuiciju izabrala sam kliniku i čudo se desilo u prvom pokušaju. Podršku koju su mi pružale, nikad neću zaboraviti.  :Kiss: 

Da nije Rode, moja mrva koja danas puni svoj prvi tjedan ne bi se mirno smješkala u snu... jer ja ne bi znala da postoji rodilište (tako blizu, a tako daleko) koje možda nema titulu Prijatelja djece, ali je prijatelj i mama i tata i beba više nego što sam mogla zamisliti. Mrva se ne bi mirno smješkala u snu, jer da smo ostali u Hrvatskoj bila bi silom izvađena u 38 tjednu... Ovako, dobili smo tri dodatna tjedna pod maminim srcem, bedding in, potpunu podršku u svemu. 

Sad, tek na početku roditeljskog puta mirno se smješkam i ja, jer znam da na ovom forumu postoji odgovor na sva pitanja koja će me u budućnosti mučiti, a ako i ne postoji, na moje pitanje doći će nesebičan i dobronamjeran odgovor. Roda mi je učvrstila neke ideje o roditeljstvu koje su prije susreta s Rodom bile tek romantično razmišljanje... a sad imam hrabrosti i odlučnosti da ih provedem u stvarnost. 

Rode drage, beskonačna hvala i na SOS telefonu za dojenje, sva pitanja su profesionano, a opet tako toplo odgovorena. 

I na kraju... da nije Rode, moj život bi bio zakinut za nekoliko lijepih prijateljstava... 

Hvala na svemu. Keep on rocking!  :Smile:

----------


## kikic

Roda mi je pomogla na mom MPO putu, odgovorila mi na puno pitanja, dvojbi, kad god i kakav god sam imala problem u postupcima i nisam znala kako ga riješiti tu su bile cure s Roda i forumašice koje su uvijek bile spremne za pomoć i znale odgovor na svako pitanje. Evo i sad mi MM govori (dok mi iznad ramena virka što tipkam) "uvijek si vjerna Rodi"...  Sretan rođendan Rodi!

----------


## lasta

Roda mi je bila svijetlost u mraku neznanja :Heart:

----------


## Ibili

Prve informacije o MPO bile su sa Rode. 
put prvog postupka bio je puno lakši sa informacijama koje su bile sa Rode.
razmjene informacija bile su - neprocjenjive.  :Grin:  :Kiss:  :Yes: 

sve o autosjedalicama, pročitala na Rodi.
prve bolesti - Roda.
Dohrana, burza...

...najdraže mi je kada me moji pitaju; jel i to sa Rode? :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

Meni Roda nije promijenila život jednostavno zato jer nije bila dio mog života kad su se donosile bitne odluke. Ali ipak Roda jest dio mog života, ugodan i zabavan, ponekad naporan, često informativan itd. Zadovoljava dobrim dijelom i moju potrebu za babinjakom, iako bih voljela da ima malo više muških članova.

----------


## diči

Meni u mnogočemu. Stekla sam mnoga poznanstva, naučila se dobro osječati u svojoj koži kad pomažeš drugima.
Tu nebi stalo koliko sam naučila o dojenju, majčinstvu, roditeljstvu, i mnogim drugim aspektima života, raznim savjetima koji su mi pomogli kad mi je to trebalo a o podršci da ne govorim. 
Stoga hvala Roda obogatila si mi život!  :Smile:

----------


## mimi 25

Moram i ja zahvaliti Rodi na svemu!
Na Rodu sam naisla sasvim slucajno, pretrazujući internet u toku prve trudnoce u potrazi za informacijama.
I - doslovno sam se zaljubila na prvi pogled  :Heart: 
Portal i forum ucinio je moj život kvalitetnijim, Roda mi pruza sve potrebne informacije o trudnoci i majcinstvu, cini me samopouzdanijom, daje mi osjecaj da nisam sama u svim svakodnevnim brigama vezanim uz djecu i obitelj.
Ponekad se pitam kako bi moj zivot nakon što sam postala mama izgledao da nisam nasla Rodu?
Sigurna sam da bi mi bilo puno teze i zato, draga moja Rodo,
 SRETAN TI RODJENDAN I HVALA TI STO POSTOJIS, OD  :Heart: !!!!!!!

----------


## kamen

Roda štedi moje vrijeme! Na jednom mjestu je sve: informacije, smjernice, podrška...
Uz Rodu se je lakše boriti za djecu!

Sretan rođendan!

----------


## jo1974

roda mi je pomogla u mojoj borbi za bebačom,upoznala sam divne ljudi ovdje koje i dan danas su mi drage kolegice-rodice,informacije  i podršku,za svaki moj upit roda ima odgovor,forum je za desetku,nastavite tako i dalje,
SRETNA VAM 10-ta GODIŠNJICA ,ŽIVJELI

----------


## slavonka2

Uf RODA....Pokušavam shvatiti i sama sebi objasniti kako je moguće da se  jedna odrasla osoba promjeni zahvaljujući jednoj udruzi, jednom forumu i  nebrojenom broju osoba koje niti ne poznaje osobno. E pa moguće je...  Sve ono što su mi roditelji i okolina u kojoj sam odrastala usađivali  kao normalno, odjednom postane samo odraz koliko odrasla osoba ima malu  kontrolu nad sobom, nad onim što želi postići i da primjenjuje metode  koje nisu ništa drugo već pokazivanje i provođenje sile nad drugim,  nemogućnost kontroliranja vlastitog bijesa i hireva, zatvorenost prema  napretku medicine i novih saznanja o rađanju, dojenju, ponašanju i  odgoju prema djeci, sigurnosti djece u prometu, način kako preživjeti  stvari koje su normalne u odrastanju naše djece i sl.
Ovdje sam našla  informacije o neplodnosti i kako se nositi i boriti s tim. Kada sam  dobila papir pun kratica koje u mojoj glavi nisu značile ništa tu sam  našla svaki odgovor napisan rječnikom koji može i obični čovjek  razumjeti. Tu sam našla utjehu drugih i vidjela da pitanje - zašto baš  mi? - nema baš smisla i da je sutra novi dan. Tu je nada rasla iz dana u  dan čitajući nevjerovatne priče sa sretnim završetkom. Tu sam plakala i  tješila one kojima je tada bio potreban virtualni zagrljaj. Kada sam  ostala trudna moja priča je o našem putu našla mjesto na forumu i  možda je i ona nekom promijenila život. Tu sam upoznala prekrasne osobe s  kojima sam ispijala kavice. Sve ono što sam o trudnoći znala, hm... ne  mogu vjerovati ni danas da sam živjela sa takvim uvjerenjima. 
Rodi  sam zahvalna što dojim našeg prekrasnog sina već 18 mj i vjerojatno ćemo  i u tandemu. Cika je nešto najljepše na svijetu, a za mene je to bio  tako težak put. Pisala sam već kako ja nikada nisam vidjela dijete koje  doji, svi su o tome govorili kako je užasno i bolno, kako je to navika  koje se kasnije ne možeš riješiti, kako preko noći nestaje mlijeka, ne  smiješ ništa jesti dok dojiš osim piletine na lešo i dvije vrste povrća,  voće ni pogledati. Piti piva za što više mlijeka, ako dijete plače  mlijeko ti je slabo i daj mu bocu jer je gladno, zašto nema dudu, daj mu  čaja, zar sa tri mjeseca ti njega samo dojiš, ma daj ti njemu supice pa  da vidiš kako će spavati i sl. A Mala škola dojenja je moj svijet  preokrenula naglavačke. Bez obzira što su mi neke majke koje imaju puno  puno više godina iskustva i djece od mene pokušavale poljuljati  samopouzdanje ja se nisam dala. Znala sam što želim, znala da sam u  pravu i znala što je najbolje za moje dijete. Na zgražanje okoline mi  smo se nosili u mei tai-u, nismo ga ostavljali da plače sam u sobi, išao  je od prvog dana sa nama kud i mi, jer je postao član naše obitelji i  mi smo se tako ponašali prema njemu. Zahvaljujući Rodi mi se jedini, ali  jedini u našoj obitelji od osmero djece vozimo od prvog dana u  autosjedalici i odbijamo se voziti s drugima ako sjedalica nije sa nama,  a nećaci se čude kako se to I. vozi u svemirskom sjedalu a oni slobodno  skaču po autu. Zbog Rode mi ruka ne poleti po guzi prije nego što tri  puta ne udahnem i shvatim da je to moj bijes koji ne smijem i ne trebam  iskaljivati na djetetu, iako je to neprihvatljiv način odgajanja jer  šiba je izašla iz raja i malo batina nije nikoga ubilo. Pa kako ga mislim  odgajati i kako će znati što se smije a što ne... e pa mi znamo i bez  toga da se knjige s polica ne diraju i danas stoje na istom mjestu kao i prije  rođenja, na stoliću uredno stoje čaše koje nisu njegove kao i daljinski,  ali to nije za igru i to se zna. Kako se zna? Jer smo 100000x ponovili  da se ne dira, uzeli ga i odveli te se igrali sa stvarima koje se zovu  igračke. Kada se prilagođavao na dohranu nakon skoro 7 mj isključivo  dojenja Roda nam je pomogla da ne dozvolimo i da ne radimo nasilje nad  našim djetetom. Zgražanje kako on malo pojede i pitanje zašto mu mi to  dozvolimo bilo je stalno u zraku oko nas. Mora se pojesti koliko je mama zagrabila u tanjur, ako neće  milom, silom hoće. Nikada mi nije palo na pamet da silom šopam dijete,  kuhala sam danima i bacala, a danas jede toliko da ne znam gdje mu  staje. Pravi gladuš. 
Mi nismo razmazili svoje dijete jer spava  ponekad sa nama u krevetu, jer ga nosamo i plešemo i danas, jer je  jasličku prilagodbu odradio kao veliki i tete nam kažu kako je dobar i  poslušan a sve to je bez batina. Zna kada se ide spavati i bez toga da  smo ga puštali da urla kada je samo tražio našu blizinu.
Mi imamo  prekrasnu obitelj jer je RODA to što je. Jer mi je u danima kada smo  mislili posustati bila tu da se izjadamo, da nas utješe i daju nam  savjet. Da napravimo prekrasne kolače i jela koja danas obožavamo, jer  smo tu našli sve što smo trebali za prijavu kada se dijete rodilo da ne  hodamo po šalterima i našim službenicima koji nisu baš uvijek spremni  pomoći, jer je otvorila nove vidike u odgoju djece, jer smo promjenili  stavove i način kako se pokazuje ljubav. Ma Roda hvala na svemu... Na  iznimnom trudu, zalaganju, znanju,  informacijama, ljubavi i razumjevanju i prekrasnim ljudima koji nam to  sve omogućuju dajući svoje slobodno vrijeme i sebe da bi nama i našim  obiteljima bilo lakše, bolje i ljepše.

----------


## Jelena

Uglavnom pratim pdf parova koji imaju problema s plodnošću i nisam roditelj u akciji, ali je RODA samnom i kad se spremam u akciju da postanem roditelj i kada po drugi put definitivno odustajem od akcije i kada sam pod hormonalnom terapijom i nitko me ne razumije i kada ne znam što sad znači ta dijagnoza i kad mi fali još samo jedna Femara i kad ne znam gdje je najjeftiniji Gonal i u koje je vrijeme najbolje nazvati dr. XY... 
U svom prvom postupku IVF-a nisam znala za RODU i tada sam se, usprkos muževoj podršci, osijećala kao Pale sam na svijetu. Uz RODU je sve postalo lakše. RODA nije samo forum, nego i RL. Sretna sam što sam i u RL-u upoznala toliko prekrasnih RODA i forumašica. 

Hvala RODI na potpori u borbi protiv Milinovićevog zakona!

Sretan rođendan!

----------


## mare41

Mogu samo potpisati dragu Jelenu od riječi do riječi u ime, vjerujem, svih sa Potpomognute. U društvu Rode-virtualnom i dragih RL prijateljica je sve lakše.
Sretan rođendan!

----------


## tinek

hvala vam na ovom forumu jer kad netko postane roditelj andjela ko ga moze bolje razumjeti od zena koje su isto to prosle.puno mi pomazete,posebno sad nakon ponovnog gubitka.svaka vam cast...
SRETAN ROĐENDAN RODI...

----------


## Pepita

Mislim da me RODA nije promijenila kao osobu, nego je iz mene izvukla ono najbolje!
U svakom slučaju, neizostavan je dio mog života...

----------


## želja

draga Rodo, sretan rođendan!
tu sam pronašla izlaz i podršku i razlog za vjerovati da ima smisla živjeti dalje. hvala vam svima od srca!

----------


## čokolada

Sretan rođendan Rodi!  :Heart: 
Na Forumu sam dobila mnoge korisne informacije koje su me učinile boljim roditeljem te me puno puta natjerale na razmišljanje i preispitivanje. Neposredna pomoć pružena u teškim trenutcima nešto je što se ne zaboravlja. 

Iako se Roda neposredno ne bavi posvojenjem, moram napomenuti i da je istoimeni podforum već godinama (za sad još uvijek) jedino mjesto gdje potencijalni posvojitelji mogu dobiti relevantne informacije i podršku. Mnoga su posvojenja potaknuta pa i ostvarena upravo zahvaljujući razmjeni iskustava ovdje na Forumu.

----------


## anddu

Roda rulez! Moj MPO put bio bi nezamisliv bez informacija s Rode, bez podrške i pomoći prvenstveno neznanih forumašica...

Sretan rođendan!

----------


## laumi

Sretan rođendan najdražoj udruzi!

Rodi sam neizmjerno zahvalna zbog SOS telefona za dojenje i strpljivih i stručnih savjetnica, zbog mnoštva korisnih savjeta i informacija u vezi raznih aspekata roditeljstva koje nalazim na Rodinom forumu, zbog poticanja da stalno preispitujem svoje roditeljstvo i da težim još boljemu, zbog truda na projektu Sigurno u autosjedalici i susretljivosti da se pomogne i izvan službenih termina pregleda autosjedalica.

Ono što me posebno obogatilo su osobe koje sam upoznala zahvaljujući ovom forumu, od kojih sam puno naučila i koje su mi postale prijateljice.

----------


## daddycool

Pošto sam vas potaknuo da pišete bio bi red da i ja nešto napišem. 
Prvo dijete dovezao sam doma 2005. u košari. Nisam znao za drugu opciju niti sam o njoj puno razmišljao. Mic po mic, uvidjevši svoju pogrešku počeo sam skupljati znanje na forumu o tome čemu služi autosjedalica i kako ju treba koristiti. Danas mi nije jasno kako je bilo moguće da tada nisam znao ništa o tome. Da nije bilo RODE vjerojatno bih u neznanju bio i danas.
Neizmjerna je vrijednost ovoga foruma na kojem se može naći odgovor na gotovo svaku roditeljsku dilemu i to ne od tamo nekih virtualnih osoba iz dalekog svijeta već od ljudi s kojima dijelimo svakodnevnicu. Ako već nema odgovora, onda je tu barem utjeha da u niti jednom problemu niste sami. 
Vrijednost RODE su ljudi, njeni članovi i korisnici, koji kontinuirano svojim entuzijazmom jesu promjena koju žele vidjeti.
S obzirom na kvalitetu ljudi koji sudjeluju na ovome forumu i onih koji čine udrugu RODA ne iznenađuje činjenica da sam ovdje stekao prijatelje za koje mirne duše mogu reći da su doživotni. Udruzi sam dao puno svoga slobodnog vremena, ali nesumnjivo je udruga meni dala mnogo više.
Onih nekoliko začetnika koji su "izmislili" RODU prije 10 godina imaju itekako na što biti ponosni.
Hvala vam od  :Heart: 

I samo nastavite pisati  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

:šmrklj:

----------


## Danka_

Sve što sam naučila o dojenju, naučila sam na Rodi, i bilo mi je dragocjeno! Isto vrijedi i za autosjedalice, iskreno sam zahvalna za sve.

----------


## emarink

Obožavam RODU i ovaj forum.
Da nema RODE moja bi djeca ostala zakinuta za brojne stvari. Sretna sam što sam dugo dojila/dojim, sretna sam što spavamo svi zajedno i što bez ograničenja uživamo, mazimo se i rastemo i nije nas briga što govore rođaci, susjedi, prijatelji.. hvala RODI na tome!

----------


## eva133

Da nema Rode bila bih totalno zbunjena i puna uptnika. S Rodom su mi bar neke stvari jasne. I što je bitno imam strašno veliku podršku i znam da nisam sama. Roda mi pomaže da svoje neuspjehe puno lakše prebolim i da što prije krenem u nove pobjede.

----------


## pomikaki

> Onih nekoliko začetnika koji su "izmislili" RODU prije 10 godina imaju itekako na što biti ponosni.


Potpis
Za mnoge teme, ne samo vezano za roditeljstvo, ovdje nalazim najbolje odgovore.
Ali ako ćemo on topic, mislim da bi moje roditeljstvo puno drugačije izgledalo da nisam naišla na rodu. Preko rasprava na forumu dobila sam potpuno jasnu sliku, koliko god ta slika može biti jasna, u kom se smjeru trebam kretati. A s time i sigurnost koju nisu mogli poljuljati savjeti s ruba pameti kakve svaki mladi roditelj, izgleda, mora dobiti u određenoj količini i s kojom sam puno lakše prebrodila sve početne krize.
Hvala društvo  :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

do rode sam došla nakon što sam u gugl utipkala "nemam više mlijeka". pa je mlijeko nadošlo  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

genijalko!

----------


## mamma san

Da nisam bila revoltirana sa istupom našeg velecijenjenog političara Slavena Letice koji je davne 2003./2004. godine umjesto povećanja rodiljnih naknada predložio jedan paket djetetu za uspomenu na dan njegovog rođenja te da svoju gorčinu nisam uspjela istresti na ovom forumu, sigurno se ne bih "priljepila" za jedno područje u kojem sam aktivna, a to su prava roditelja. Dakle, hvala g. Letica i hvala Rodi što mi je omogućila ovo...

i hvala Rodi što sam promjenila način gledanja na porod, dojenje, odgoj itd itd.....

----------


## XENA

JA 1000 ZAŠTO - RODA 1000 ZATO!

Ne pišem mnogo postova ali znam da na rodi mogu naći odgovore na mnoga pitanja , i zato RODA vrijedi !

----------


## SikaPika

> Sve što sam naučila o dojenju, naučila sam na Rodi, i bilo mi je dragocjeno! Isto vrijedi i za autosjedalice, iskreno sam zahvalna za sve.


potpis
i dodajem dohranu, zdravu prehranu, platnene pelene, odgoj... 
važne su mi smjernice koje ovdje nalazim, literatura i linkovi koje forumaši spominju, njihova iskustva što u odgoju, prehrani, ali i onim usputnim stvarima poput vrta, šivanja...
Roda mi je baza, zapravo, na druge portale o roditeljstvu niti ne idem, forume pogotovo. Roda mi je sasvim dovoljna. 
Hvala vam svima koji svoje slobodno vrijeme ulažete u njezino opstojanje i pomaganje drugima, ženama na SOS telefonu posebno. 
Sretan rođendan uz želju da ih zajedno proslavimo još puno puno, da postojite toliko da biste mogli pomagati i našoj djeci, unucima, praunucima... :Heart:

----------


## tonili

Kako mi je RODA promijenila život? Hm, otkuda početi...
Zapravo, život mi je promijenila spoznaja o neplodnosti. Strah, pitanja, usamljenost - sve je to nestalo dolaskom na Rodin forum. Ovdje sam našla odgovore na sva svoja pitanja, savjete, podršku, pomoć. Tu počinje moja predanost udruzi RODA i pravo upoznavanje svega čime se udruga zapravo bavi.
Vjerujem da govorim u ime mnogih kada kažem da sam uz RODU sigurnija, hrabrija, osvještenija mama, sigurna u to da činim dobro za svoju djecu - vjerujem da sam i bolja osoba, strpljiva prijateljica svojim, kako mi to na pdf-u potpomognuta volimo reći, suborkama i suborcima - bolja sam supruga, kućanica, kuharica  :Smile: 
Od srca zahvaljujem svim divnim ljudima koji na bilo koji način podržavaju udrugu i njenu misiju - činite divne stvari!
To zaista mogu samo RODITELJI U AKCIJI!

----------


## tonili

Ili ukratko, jedna konzumovska: RODA - s Vama kroz život!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

ili: s RODOm nisi nikad sam :Smile:

----------


## vertex

Društvo s Foruma me učinilo mudrijijm roditeljem, i mekšim i odlučnijim.
Naučila sam otvorenije prihvaćati različitosti i možda prvi put stvarno shvatila značenje riječi tolerancija (u smislu pravog prihvaćanja drugačijeg, a ne samo podnošenja). Od drugačijih, a sjajnih ljudi s foruma sam štošta naučila.
Ideja vlastite odgovornosti za sebe i društvo, ili bolje, ideja da je moguće i da treba nešto poduzeti kad misliš da su promjene potrebne - to mi je velikim dijelom udahnula Roda.

----------


## little duck

Mjesto gdje prvo idem po odgovore. Mjesto koje preporucam drugima da dodju po odgovore. Tekstove prepricavam, printam, pamtim, prenosim dalje...Prije moga majcinstva, bilo mi je noramlno da dijete od 2 mjeseca bude na bocici, da se vozi na rukama. RODA je to promijenila. Dobro smo krenule sa dojenjem , moja kci i ja. Iako, sramezljivo. U grupi ljudi,izdvajala bih se s njom, da nekome ne bi bilo neugodno. I onda sam slucajem prilika vidjela jednu Rodu  :Smile:  kako doji onako, kako treba, bez tog zadrska- najprirodnije na svijetu. I to je to. Jedan trenutak. I sada sam ja ta mama koja se ponosi i svojom djecom, i stazom u dojenju, i koju ispunjava toplina i sreca jer je majka svojoj djeci. Jer su moja djeca ono sto od mene ostaje. I zelim im bez zadrske pruziti sve sto trebaju i zele. Tome me RODA uci. Naci svoj put, put ka boljoj buducnosti za svoju djecu. Jer: 

_Roditeljstvo se ne moze zamisliti. Vjerojatno zato nema pristupa, strucnjaka, knjige ili tecaja koji ce nas tome moci nauciti. Naase je dijete jedino, jedinstveno, nema drugog istog na ovom svijetu. Nas odnos je isto takav, poseban, neponovljiv._
_Mi, roditelji, nasom ljubavlju, nasim rijecima, pogledima, dodirima, nasim postupcima, dajemo svojem djetetu otisak srca, jedinstven kao otisak prsta._
_Nasa putovanja su razlicita. Sretan nam put._ 
_Hvala vam. I sretan i vama put_

----------


## nijntje

da nije Rode ne bih znala za isključivo dojenje 6 mjeseci, moje dijete bi dobilo vodu, čaj, adaptirano a ja bih imala izdajalicu. ovako sam ponosna i zahvalna Rodi što u trenucima panike i nedoumice nisam posustala i što sve ide da bolje ne može ići, i meni i bebi  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

Da nema rode ne bi tako religiozno vezala svoje klince u AS, malca ne bi dojila onoliko koliko smo mi htjeli nego koliko je "društveno prihvatljivo", dohrana bi drukčije izgledala i popili bi hektolitre čaja do prve godine. 
Ovdje sam puno naučila o djeci i roditeljstvu, roda je razbila sve stereotipe koji su mi se nametnuli vezani za roditeljstvo, a i šire.
Naravno tu je i forum i taj babinjak dio. Da nema foruma sumnjam da bi pekla kruh, da bi radila bašću, čistila kuću octom i sodom bikarbonom  :Smile: .
Doduše da nema foruma kuća bi mi sigurno bila čišća :Smile:

----------


## milli

Iako aktivno ne pišem(smajlić koji se srami) jako aktivno čitam. 
Roda mi daje podršku kada se osjećam najranjivijom ili u SOS situaciji. 
Savjeti o dojenju i porodu, prehrani, dohrani i odgoju su me ohrabrili i potakli da i ja rastem.
Kada sam rodila prvo dijete rekla sam mužu zašto uz bebu ne dolazi i vodič o pravilnom rukovanju, a onda sam otkrila Rodu...

----------


## astarta

Malo sam internetski sramezljiva pa ne pisem vec virim iz prikrajka, ali sve sto znam o djeci su me naucile Rode (i moja djeca)...tu je skupljena sva ona majcinska i zivotna mudrost koja je nestala otkad vise ne zivimo u velikim pecinskim obiteljima. 
Dakle, forum=pećina :Wink:

----------


## bijelko

> Da nema rode ne bi tako religiozno vezala svoje klince u AS, malca ne bi dojila onoliko koliko smo mi htjeli nego koliko je "društveno prihvatljivo", dohrana bi drukčije izgledala i popili bi hektolitre čaja do prve godine. 
> Ovdje sam puno naučila o djeci i roditeljstvu, roda je razbila sve stereotipe koji su mi se nametnuli vezani za roditeljstvo, a i šire.
> Naravno tu je i forum i taj babinjak dio. Da nema foruma sumnjam da bi pekla kruh, da bi radila bašću, čistila kuću octom i sodom bikarbonom .
> Doduše da nema foruma kuća bi mi sigurno bila čišća


x

----------


## eris

Ja sam shvatila da nisam najpametnija, a nisam ni najgluplja, da i od tolerantnijog ima tolerantniji, učvrstila sam se u svojoj namjeri za trećim djetetom i u borbi da zatrudnim. Puno mi znače savjeti o odgoju, i kad vidiš da nisi sam, da istu muku muči neko tamo U Zadru, i da su to u stvari djeca, a ne mali vanzemaljci, iako ti se to često učini. Da sada ne budem patetična pa kažem Roda me naučila, ali mi je sigurno pomogla da otklonim sumnje da djecu treba prvenstveno voljeti pa onda odgajati, da ljude treba prvo razumjeti pa onda kritikovati, da događaje treba prvo sagledati pa onda jadikovati.
 Nadam se da ću naučiti još štošta, žao mi je što nema češćih i otvorenijih tema o tinejdžerima, jer, evo smo u pubertetu, koji je po nas prilično buran, da ne kažem bolan. da li su roditelji sa Rode mladi pa nema djece tih godina, ili je nešto drugo po srijedi, ne znam. Znam da bi nama pomoglo da imamo sa kime podijeliti svoje strahove. 
Rodi srećan rođendan, i nama sa njom, toplo je preporučujem okolini i nadam se da će njena svrsishodnost godinama samo jačati!

----------


## bilbo7

Kad sam bila u rodilištu sa klincem, poželjela sam da postoji neka udruga koja može ispravljati greške koje sam tamo vidjela. 
Kad sam bila u rodilištu sa klinkom, udruga je postojala u prvim godinama nastajanja i nije mi još bila dostupna.
Eh, da sam bar mlađa i da mogu klince nositi u marami.....zato se čuvam za unuke  :Cool:

----------


## SikaPika

> Društvo s Foruma me učinilo mudrijijm roditeljem, i mekšim i odlučnijim.
> Naučila sam otvorenije prihvaćati različitosti i možda prvi put stvarno shvatila značenje riječi tolerancija (u smislu pravog prihvaćanja drugačijeg, a ne samo podnošenja). Od drugačijih, a sjajnih ljudi s foruma sam štošta naučila.
> Ideja vlastite odgovornosti za sebe i društvo, ili bolje, ideja da je moguće i da treba nešto poduzeti kad misliš da su promjene potrebne - to mi je velikim dijelom udahnula Roda.


ovo si sjajno napisala pa potpisujem  :Heart:

----------


## Felix

jednostavno, bez rode ne bih bila to sto jesam danas. toliko toga sam dobila u ovih 8-9 godina da ne znam odakle bih pocela s nabrajanjem. mozda najvaznije, uz sasvim nove poglede na roditeljstvo u svakom smislu i zelju da se drustveno aktiviram, stekla sam drage prijateljice i upoznala puno, puno prekrasnih ljudi  :Heart:

----------


## MoMo

hvala Rodi sto postoji, i kao sto je neka od cura vec rekla pomogla mi je da izvucem i da jos izvlacim najbolje iz sebe. Potvrdial mi je neke stvari koje sam instiktivno osjecala ali su mi "dobronamjerni nicim izazvani" savjetodavci govorili drugacije. Roda i njene savjetnice pomogle su mi neizmjerno puno u mom naumu da iskljucivo dojim svoju djevojcicu 6 mjeseci, da to nase dojenje potraje skoro 3 godine. 
Hvala vam od srca zelim vam/nam jos punoo punoo godina eudkativnog druzenja. :Heart:

----------


## nataša

> Ili ukratko, jedna konzumovska: RODA - s Vama kroz život!!!!


x

može li se šta reći uopće što već nije rečeno?!
 veliko vam hvala što ste stvorili Rodu za nas!

----------


## MalaMa

kao što je iznad nataša napisala,
može li se što novo reći?
ja ću dodati samo da na rodi nailazim na neizmjernu količinu podrške. uz rodu nisi sam, imaš ljude koji te ohrabruju i utješe kada ti je potrebno i prije svega ljude koji te razumiju. to nam je jako potrebno posebice u vodama potpomognute oplodnje.

hvala rodi što postoji!! cmoook!

----------


## studena

pišem, pa brišem
što reći,
drago društvo uz kavicu, najveća utjeha nakon neprospavanih noći,
ogromna podrška u načinu odgoja,

volim misliti da sam uz ovo društvo postala bolja i tolerantnija osoba,
što sam dojila toliko dugo, kompletno promjenila mišljenje o dohrani,
bez kompromisa koristila AS
nebrojeno puta brojala do 10 i razgovarala i razgovarala,

naučila tolike nove prefine recepte, ispekla svoj prvi kruh
napravila vlastitu kozmetiku, pogledala najljepše filmove

hvala što sam s toliko veselja naučila pomagati,

i ono neprocjenjivo -što sam upoznala  prekrasne ljude

HVALA I SRETAN ROĐENDAN

----------


## kljucic

Roda mi je prije svega zakomplicirala život jer sam ovdje prije svega naučila što je informirani izbor. A živjeti s tim nije nimalo jednostavno. I ponekad se pitam: Zašto, o zašto nisam ostala jedna od onih koji idu dobrim utabanim stazama i ne preispituju svaku informaciju koja dođe do njih? I taman kad se dobro i udobno smjestim na jednu poziciju, dođem na forum (bilo koja tema, you name it) koji me katapultira na neko totalno drugačije mjesto i natjera da sagledam stvari iz potpuno druge perspektive. Roda je promijenila način na koji sada razmišljam. Roda JE moj način razmišljanja i života. Lažem, Roda je NAŠ način razmišljanja  :Smile:  jer su MM, moja obitelj, moji prijatelji, moji kolege prepoznali ovaj način funkcioniranja u životu i društvu kao nešto pozitivno i logično. I da, sve je to čučalo u meni, a Roda mi je dala krila  :Wink: 
I sada kada sam bila ovako općenita red je da budem i precizna pa ću reći da mi je Roda dala potvrdu da je ono kako sam zamišljala trudnoću i porod  itekako ostvarivo pa makar morala putovati po 100 km po to, dragi ljudi sa foruma bili su tu kada sam prolazila teške trenutke sa svojom Leonom, i iako sam navikla biti drugačija od drugih, ovdje sam dobila podršku kada su me čudno gledali jer dijete vozim u autosjedalici, dojim u javnosti, nosim u marami i ne koristim pelene, u potpunosti sam ostvarila svoj eko-potencijal te u potpunosti promijenila kvalitetu života.
Hvala Roda  :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

jednom davno sam odrasla uz roditelje
a uz rodu sam odrasla kao roditelj
hvala na svemu  :Heart:

----------


## tonili

Spajalice jako lijepo rečeno  :Smile:

----------


## astral

Dok sam prvi put bila trudna par puta sam plakala u gorke suze jer nisam znala " što ću ja s tim djetetom kad rodim, pa ja ne znam ništa o djeci..". To se naravno promijenilo onaj tren kad sam primila svoju srećicu u ruke....postala sam mama :Very Happy: 

strah me i pomisliti kakva mama bih bila da nije bilo Rode i foruma i svih dobrih roditelja prepunih savjeta i odgovora. Zahvaljujući vama puna sam samopouzdanja i sigurnija u način kako odgajam svoj dijete bez obzira na "dobronamjerne" savjete susjeda, rodbine, prijatelja ( a živim u malom mjestu pa možete mislit kakvi su to savjeti)....
Žao mi što Rodu nisam otkrila i prije i ozbiljnije prionula na čitanje...ali nadoknađujem to polako :Grin: 
Roda me i sad vodi kroz drugu trudnoću i uopće ne sumnjam da će mi i dalje biti od veeelike pomoći i da ću tu naći na odgovore na sva moja pitanja i probleme kao i do sada :Love: 

Sretan rođendan, i želim vam još puuuuno takvih!!! :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

Da nije bilo Rode, ja sam sigurna da ne bih bila roditelj kakav jesam danas  :Heart:

----------


## nety

Meni je roda pomogla tako da sam spoznala da nisam sama Da i od nepoznatih ljudi mozes dobiti puno..podrsku informaciju ,pomoć
Informiranija sma i stalozenija Hvala vam svima :Smile:

----------


## bebeto

Ovdje sam pronašla podršku i odgovore na mnoga pitanja koja mi moji prijatelji iz "stvarnog" života nisu mogli dati. Ovdje je moj "virtulani" dom !

----------


## sonči

Puno savjeta 
puno korisnih informacija 
u dobru izlu
HVALA RODE :Zaljubljen:

----------


## apricot

hvala vam svima  :Heart: 

vaši postovi su isprintani i neki od njih će biti pročitani sutra na svečanoj proslavi našega desetoga rođendana

----------


## dutka_lutka

Nisam valjda zakasnila?... Daddy je napisao do 29.11...  :Unsure: 
Kasno Marko na Kosovo stiže...

Nema veze. Nakon što sam rodila u 38., nije ni čudo što svoju zahvalu Rodi pišem u zadnji čas!  :Smile:  

Drage Rode i Rodice,
želim vam zahvaliti što dojim svoje dijete.
Nakon povratka iz bolnice, zbog tamošnje odvojenosti od bebe imala sam jako malo mlijeka. Na forumu sam pronašla savjete vaših savjetnica, te sam izdajanjem povećala količinu mlijeka, a kasnije je malena prešla na prsa! Nitko sretniji od mene! Mislim da sam zato danas jako povezana sa svojim djetetom, a o utjecaju na zdravlje djeteta da i ne govorim. Dugo sam je dojila. 

Zatim sam na Rodinom portalu otkrila članke o nošenju djeteta, da je to jako dobro za razvoj djeteta, o čemu tada baš i nisam imala pojma!  :Smile:  Onda članke o zajedničkom spavanju, kao još jednom načinu poboljšanja dječjeg zdravlja! Pa o povezujućem roditeljstvu... oni su bitno odredili moj put kao roditelja. Suprugu se sve to isto tako jako dopalo i sve je podržao. On i inače brzo shvaća. : yes:

Uočila sam i poziv na radionice «NE! po guzi», baš u vrijeme kad smo se pitali kako dijete usmjetriti željenom ponašanju, ali bez fizičkog kažnjavanja koje je danas i zakonom zabranjeno, a koje je bilo omiljena metoda odgoja na ovim prostorima prije 3-4 desetljeća.

To me potaklo i na sudjelovanje na Unicefovim radionicama «Prve tri su najvažnije», jer sam uvidjela da odgoj djeteta i nije tako lak i jednostavan zadatak.

Na forumu sam dobila i informacije o autosjedalicama, koje su mi prije toga bile prilično apstraktan pojam. Sva sreća, strogo smo se pridržavali svega što smo saznali.

Tu su bile i tablice dohrane, koje se dosta poklapaju s tablicom naše pedijatrice. I njih smo se pridržavali.

Tu ćemo sada stati, a nastavljamo za 20. godišnjicu! : wink:
Hvala Rodama na svemu!!!  :Heart: 

 :Klap: 

Puse!

----------


## apricot

ono što ne pročitamo danas, ući će u Rodinu monografiju koju pripremamo do kraja godine  :Heart:

----------


## Nika

Sad dok me još pere osjećaj ovaj, nakon današnje proslave da ne zaboravim napisati...

Da bi postala bolji roditelj, morala sam postati i boljom osobom, hvala joj na tome.

Tiho mi je Roda došla, 
sve mi uzburkala
 pa donijela spokoj i mnogo ljubavi <3

----------


## Milina

Ja sam ovdje jako friška, iako često pročitam mnoge stvari na rodi. Jako mi je lijepo i poticajno čuti ovakve teme, i postove, odmah mi daju poticaj da i je češće svratim te budem i aktivnija, pošto ne tipkam često, ali vrijeme mi izmakne, djeca traže pitaju itd. Ja pročitam nekada i natipkam u brzi odgovor a ne pošaljem jer s druge strane me zove dijete.....

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Rodina proslava je bila odlična, tako puno pozitivne energije rijetko se sreće na nekim "službenim" obilježavanjima. Bilo je i smijeha tj. frcanja suza od smijeha, ali, naravno, i onih od ganuća, gdje biste vi bez patetike :Grin: , čak smo se i mi "dostojanstveni" morali sramotiti sa šmrcanjem i papirnatim maramicama.

No, stvarno lijepa, prelijepa priredba, svaka čast!

Tu je jedini link iz novina koji sam danas našla o obljetnici:

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvat...rku-Milinovicu

vjerujem da ih ima još.

Nagrade i antinagrada tj. mućak, bili su zanimljivi novinarima, a zanimljivi su i nama.

Zašto ne stavite na portal detaljan popis  s nagrađenima i obrazloženjima nagrada, da znamo tko su točno ti ljudi, gdje rade i zbog čega im je Roda dodijelila priznanje?

----------


## apricot

hoćemo
svaki dan ćemo predstaviti po jednu kategoriju
danas idu porodi

Neno, hvala što si bila i podijelila svoje srce i suze s nama...

(znoj si već nekoliko dana prije)
 :Heart:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ajme, sad vidjeh kratko i na Indexu, pogledajte dolje reakcije čitatelja, ostade Milinović "mućak"  :Laughing: 

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ak/585845.aspx

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Još samo ovo - kako je Roda razveselila Milana Bandića (a kao - vi ratujete, kajgod! :Laughing: )

http://www.zagrebancija.com/foto.php...17&idrf=847429

----------


## zhabica

Dirljivo mi je čitat sve ove postove i drago mi je da je bilo lijepo na proslavi <3 

Puno uspjeha i u budućem radu!  :Smile:  

ispričavam se na totalno promašenom komentaru o promjeni naslova :sram:

----------


## apricot

> ispričavam se na totalno promašenom komentaru o promjeni naslova :sram:


nije tvoj komentar promašen; zapravo je priličko na mjestu

jer većina postova ovdje se i odnosi na tu dimenziju, a ne na izmijenjen život

iako smo mi topic otvorili da se govori baš o Rodi koja je promijenila život tako što je podigla naknade za rodiljni dopust, uvela autosjedalice u Zakon, senzibilizirala društvo prema dojenju u javnosti...
to su doista promjene koje utječu na živote

----------


## zhabica

> o Rodi koja je promijenila život tako što je podigla naknade za rodiljni dopust, uvela autosjedalice u Zakon, senzibilizirala društvo prema dojenju u javnosti...
> to su doista promjene koje utječu na živote


istina! i hvala za toliki trud  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

veliko finale jučerašnje proslave, pogledajte do kraja:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wKZA...ature=youtu.be

----------


## oka

Dobri ljudi, veselje i ljubav, neprocijenjivo  :Heart:

----------


## darva

Cure,svaka vam cast  :Klap: 
Cijenim vas jer se godinama borite za opce dobro. Svaki projekt koji je apricot navela je zlata vrijedan.
Pomazete cijeloj regiji svojim djelovanjem. U ova danasnja vremena rijetke su organizacije koje nisu razocarale, a Roda me odusevila bezbroj puta :Heart: 
Jedna od stvari koja se mene dojmila,nisam to imala priliku nigdje napisati, kad je prosle godine stradala jedna forumasica,Roda je prekinula rad foruma na jedan dan u spomen na tu dragu curu. Meni je to bila predivna gesta,bas humanost na djelu.
Zelim vam jos puno godina ovakvog djelovanja kao do sada!

----------

